# Flooding in St. Jean



## sdhdeer (5 May 2011)

Any word on how the flooding in St. Jean is affecting those currently at BMQ and those scheduled to go in the next week or so?


----------



## Sigger (5 May 2011)

No, but I am sure the PATs will have their hands full


----------



## medicineman (5 May 2011)

Let's just say you might be learning about setting up defensive positions sooner than you thought...

MM


----------



## 211RadOp (5 May 2011)

Rumint has it that they have moved the courses at Fort St-Jean over to the Mega.


----------



## Occam (5 May 2011)

sdhdeer said:
			
		

> Any word on how the flooding in St. Jean is affecting those currently at BMQ and those scheduled to go in the next week or so?



The swimming test will now be administered upon arrival.

 ;D


----------



## wannabe SF member (5 May 2011)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Rumint has it that they have moved the courses at Fort St-Jean over to the Mega.



I can confirm, CMR ST-Jean has been evacuated to the mega until further notice.


----------



## MJP (5 May 2011)

Inky said:
			
		

> I can confirm, CMR ST-Jean has been evacuated to the mega until further notice.



That sucks for all the ILQ and other senior course folks who now have to give up their nice(r) rooms for the MEGA.   ;D


----------



## Sigger (5 May 2011)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Rumint has it that they have moved the courses at Fort St-Jean over to the Mega.



 ;D


----------



## sdhdeer (5 May 2011)

Thanks...at least nothing has been delayed.


----------



## cavalryman (5 May 2011)

For a view of the flooding...  

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/actualites/quebec-canada/national/201105/04/01-4395983-inondations-les-autorites-pressent-les-riverains-de-quitter.php

picture was taken from south of the CMR grounds and show the sports fields under water.  A pic that was sent to me today gave a view from the east and basically showed the Commandant's residence surrounded by water, which means the academic buildings must be getting pretty wet on the ground floor.


----------



## kratz (5 May 2011)

sdhdeer said:
			
		

> Thanks...at least nothing has been delayed.



I am so relieved you are more worried about your potential upcoming course than the lives of the people in the area who are affected by this flooding. [/sarcasm]   >


----------



## 57Chevy (5 May 2011)

sdhdeer said:
			
		

> Any word on how the flooding in St. Jean is affecting those currently at BMQ and those scheduled to go in the next week or so?



Look here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/100699.0.html


----------



## Red Devil (5 May 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> The swimming test will now be administered upon arrival.
> 
> ;D



Occam, that's hilarious!


----------



## megany (5 May 2011)

Sigger said:
			
		

> No, but I am sure the PATs will have their hands full



WFT (Warrior Fitness Training) has been out filling sandbags for the past two days!  One of them even made it into La Presse.

The Mega has the RMC students and is starting to get some other personnel in to assist.  So far the lines in the mess for the recruits etc. haven't been too bad - there was mass panic around here last night as RMC started showing up because people were worried about hour long lineups to eat and things like that.  Beyond it being a bit busier at dinner, no major issues.


----------

